# The trick is



## slightly grayling (Dec 17, 2016)

to give your wife a puppy for Christmas!  Our new baby boy Jaeger.


----------



## slightly grayling (Dec 18, 2016)

and another


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 18, 2016)

Nice looking pup,,,, your wife probably loves him,,,, got my wife a Corgi pup for Christmas several years ago,,,, the breeder had 2 and I have allways regretted not getting both,,,, Merry Christmas to you and your family,,,,


----------



## slightly grayling (Dec 18, 2016)

Merry Christmas to you also!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks buddy,,,, here's a couple of our girls the other day,,,,


----------



## slightly grayling (Dec 18, 2016)

Is that the "I want to come inside where it is warm" look?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 18, 2016)

slightly grayling said:


> Is that the "I want to come inside where it is warm" look?



Yes sir,,,, the red is Lucy,,,, the blue is Sally,,,, Sally is the oldest,,,, rescued her from a cattle dog rescue lady in southern Michigan,,,, both cattle dogs are great,,,,


----------



## Dub (Dec 19, 2016)

Outstanding !!!!!


----------



## pop pop jones (Dec 27, 2016)

Dub said:


> Outstanding !!!!!



Hey your right, outstanding in the snow!


----------

